# Making the "degree" sign



## Judyt (Dec 7, 2002)

I needed a degree sign when typing recipes. Found something like it in the weird "formats". I highlighted it and named it alt+z. Now when I need to use it I just alt+z and there it is.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2002)

That's one good way. Another is...

If you run character map you will see that most of the common character-sets have designated x'B0 as the degree sign. You can enter this in your text by typing it in - but it's tricky...

(hex) B0 = (decimal) 11 x 16 = 176

When you are ready for the degree sign hold down the [alt] key and *on your numeric keypad* type... *0176*, let the [alt] key up, and there it will be.

water boils at 100° C..............

Same technique works for all the other strange characters, too, if you convert them correctly.


----------



## Ethmer (Jul 6, 2002)

Using your numeric keypad press Alt and type 0176 and you will get ° which is what you wanted.

This comes from the Windows Character Map which you can access by typing

C:\WINDOWS\CHARMAP.EXE in your Address box

or you can go to Start > Run and type in CHARMAP

If you want to make a handy link to the Character Map, simply

Right-click on a blank area of your Desktop > choose "New" > click on "Shortcut" and insert "C:\WINDOWS\CHARMAP.EXE" (without the quotes) into the command line.

Click "Next" > give a name to your shortcut and click "Finish". You now have a handy shortcut to the Character Map which may be quite useful. -- Lots of useful signs in that Character Map.

When you click on an item in the Character Map it shows you what the keystroke is down in the lower right corner of the window.


----------



## plschwartz (Nov 15, 2000)

Hey Ethmer:
Thanks. Just put it on my system and there it is with its own icon.
I have win 2000 and had to go to C:\winnt\system32\charmap.exe.
Since we are on a roll, is there a simple way to do super- and sub-scripts (like x-squared)?
Thanks


----------



## Monstrous Mi (Jul 20, 2002)

I use sub and superscripts in Microsoft Word. Just highlight what you want and go to Font in the menu bar.

As a side note, I use several special characters since I write techinical documents. What I have done is pasted them into a notepad file and I keep this file on my desktop. When I want a special character, I open the file and copy and paste.


----------



## Ethmer (Jul 6, 2002)

"When I want a special character, I open the file and copy and paste."

A simpler way then a special Note file is to have Clipboard Magic on your computer.

Clipboard Magic

Clipboard Magic is a Windows clipboard enhancement utility. It can dramatically enhance your productivity when cutting and pasting text or for filling in web forms. It allows you to save and access hundreds of clips from numerous "lists" which makes it very convenient for categorizing Windows clipboard clips.

Download (its FREE) from the site below:

http://www.cyber-matrix.com/clipmag.htm


----------



## mischiefschild (Apr 20, 2002)

I guess I never thought of doing it that way. of course everything iI do is basically online so a simple ampresand and deg; work great.

&(nospace)deg; = &deg;

but Now that I know of these other ways thanks..!! and it is the same amount of buttonhits LoL..


----------

